
Latin Dictionary’s Journey: A to Zythum in 125 Years and Counting - BobbyVsTheDevil
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/30/arts/latin-dictionary.html
======
AlbertoGP
They do offer PDF versions [1] of the parts they already have, A-M, O-P (the
article explains that N contains particularly difficult words that will need
much more work), but the license for the PDF files seems contradictory to me
as they claim CC BY-NC-ND but then forbid sharing the files:

> License and limitations of use

> This work is offered to you under a Creative Commons Attribution-
> NonCommercial-NoDerivs CC BY- NC-ND license (explanation here). In addition,
> you are not allowed to print or modify (parts of) this file or to upload it
> to a public website ( _no file-sharing_ ).

[1] [https://www.thesaurus.badw.de/en/tll-digital/tll-open-
access...](https://www.thesaurus.badw.de/en/tll-digital/tll-open-access.html)

~~~
tokai
Yeah that doesn't make sense. NC-ND is already a mess to put on top of CC BY.
And with their extra limitations it becomes nonsense.

I'm so tired of people wanting to appear "open", while still trying to strap
their rights down tight.

~~~
zozbot234
This is an ongoing, large-scale project, so I'm not sure that it comes with
any expectations of openness. They're not placing extra limitations on
something that could easily be open (which _is_ quite tiresome), they're doing
something new.

~~~
tokai
Who said anything about expectations of openness? They used a CC license,
while at the same time adding further restrictions. They could just have
claimed full and proper copyright, instead of this impossible misunderstanding
that they ended up with.

------
hwj
> Around half of English words are also derived directly or indirectly from
> Latin.

------
tomcooks
It's sad that in the US Latin is taught with an anglophone accent and spelling
(of vowels in particular)

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/0cLvz](http://archive.is/0cLvz)

------
zozbot234
They're still using _paper slips_ for their archive of lexicographical data -
not an actual database? That was, um, surprising. And maybe it explains why
the whole thing is taking so damn long.

